# Dr. Sunny Beverages - Grand’mere QC



## Donas12 (Jan 29, 2021)

Here’s an 8 oz acl I have that I rather enjoy the graphics of. It’s from Dr Sunny Beverages of Grandmere Quebec. 
Oddly the front label is Mr. Sunny...
Would like to know if there are other versions out there. Any info or pics would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Donas12 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Timelypicken (Jan 29, 2021)

I haven’t seen any other versions. It is a beautiful bottle


----------



## RCO (Jan 29, 2021)

there is an embossed / art deco version , I don't have one but have a picture of it , but not that familiar with this bottler


----------



## Donas12 (Jan 29, 2021)

RCO said:


> there is an embossed / art deco version , I don't have one but have a picture of it , but not that familiar with this bottler
> 
> View attachment 218047View attachment 218048


That’s a nice one !


----------



## Csa (Jan 29, 2021)

Nice Bottles! Always amazed at the wide variety of sodas with cool ACLs and esp the fancy embossed ones. My ability to find them has been spotty at best so far.


----------



## JKL (Jan 30, 2021)

That's a great bottle!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 31, 2021)

Great shape Acl. They changed the title from the embossed to the acl. Dr. To Mr. I wonder why?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 31, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great shape Acl. They changed the title from the embossed to the acl. Dr. To Mr. I wonder why?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Probably to meet that federal law in Canada which required (still requires) that consumer products do not get dressed up as medical products, especially if they have no medical properties, such as pop. This principle came out of the legal status review of patent / proprietary medicines in Western Society in the early 1900s.

Great history in this bottle!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 31, 2021)

mctaggart67 said:


> Probably to meet that federal law in Canada which required (still requires) that consumer products do not get dressed up as medical products, especially if they have no medical properties, such as pop. This principle came out of the legal status review of patent / proprietary medicines in Western Society in the early 1900s.
> 
> Great history in this bottle!


Was that around the same time as the American "Pure food and drug act of 1906"?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 31, 2021)

The idea that consumer products labels are not misleading came out of that era. To be sure, reform forces re. patent medicines, etc. were active across the Western World in the late 1800s and early 1900s. In Canada, it was an uneasy alliance of physicians and pharmacists (particularly through the Ontario College of Pharmacy). The alliance was uneasy for reasons of professional rivalry, but both groups had common ground in fighting together.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 31, 2021)

We still have Dr. Browns, Dr. Wells and Dr.pepper in the states.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 31, 2021)

mctaggart67 said:


> The idea that consumer products labels are not misleading came out of that era. To be sure, reform forces re. patent medicines, etc. were active across the Western World in the late 1800s and early 1900s. In Canada, it was an uneasy alliance of physicians and pharmacists (particularly through the Ontario College of Pharmacy). The alliance was uneasy for reasons of professional rivalry, but both groups had common ground in fighting together.


Really interesting history i definitely need to research more. Thanks for the informative response. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Donas12 (Jan 31, 2021)

mctaggart67 said:


> The idea that consumer products labels are not misleading came out of that era. To be sure, reform forces re. patent medicines, etc. were active across the Western World in the late 1800s and early 1900s. In Canada, it was an uneasy alliance of physicians and pharmacists (particularly through the Ontario College of Pharmacy). The alliance was uneasy for reasons of professional rivalry, but both groups had common ground in fighting together.


Great info! Thanks.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 31, 2021)

We've got Dr. Pepper here too so I don't know if labelling regulations had anything to do with revoking Mr. Sunny's medical license.  My guess was that it was because Dr. Pepper was threatening to sue them if they didn't change the name.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 31, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> We've got Dr. Pepper here too so I don't know if labelling regulations had anything to do with revoking Mr. Sunny's medical license.  My guess was that it was because Dr. Pepper was threatening to sue them if they didn't change the name.



Good point, but I imagine there was some sort of exception. When was Dr. Pepper first distributed in Canada?


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 31, 2021)

Just double checked that legal principle and it only applies to products which are medical or nutritional in nature. I mistakenly thought it applied to foods and beverages, too.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 31, 2021)

mctaggart67 said:


> Good point, but I imagine there was some sort of exception. When was Dr. Pepper first distributed in Canada?


That's a good question, I'm not sure.  I don't remember ever seeing a particularly old Canadian Dr. Pepper bottle, I know we had the 10-2-4 ACLs in the 60s or so but not sure if we had it before that.  Never seen a Canadian embossed Dr. Pepper.  I'd be curious to know if its entry into the Canadian market coincided with Dr. Sunny changing its name.


----------



## Palani (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice bottle.


----------



## EdsFinds (Feb 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great shape Acl. They changed the title from the embossed to the acl. Dr. To Mr. I wonder why?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


costs? just a guess.


----------



## relic rescuer (Feb 4, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s an 8 oz acl I have that I rather enjoy the graphics of. It’s from Dr Sunny Beverages of Grandmere Quebec.
> Oddly the front label is Mr. Sunny...
> Would like to know if there are other versions out there. Any info or pics would be appreciated, thanks.View attachment 218039


Do you know from what era? There should be a date code on the bottom.


----------



## nostalgia (Feb 8, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Would like to know if there are other versions out there.



There are 2 different 8oz ACL known so far, one that says the city where it was bottled (Grand'Mère, QC) and one that doesn't. There is also a 30oz size which has the same ACL.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 9, 2021)

nostalgia said:


> There are 2 different 8oz ACL known so far, one that says the city where it was bottled (Grand'Mère, QC) and one that doesn't. There is also a 30oz size which has the same ACL.


Good to know thanks !


----------



## Donas12 (Apr 16, 2021)

Added the quart size Mr Sunny to my collection .


----------



## Donas12 (Apr 16, 2021)

And here’s another bottle from the late 50s from Grand’Mere Quebec. A 10 oz with an interesting acl.
The bottler is LaFrance and Phils. Any information would be much appreciated.


----------

